# Ice thickness



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Is there a site ( maybe here) that posts ice thickness on popular water? IE: Mosquito.. Erie? Some thing like the water flows charts.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

wellllllll 🧐 I'm not an ice guy but you might want to try some of the other threads ... one in particular has a large population of folks that are out there daily,and go everywhere all the time ... never hurts to check them out, they seem a little wacked from frozen brains but seem to have a lot of "luck" out there so must be guessing right 🤓


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey now I resemble that, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

there is no constant when ice is involved, you can always keep check on the local chatter on a water you might want to hit up. ice is very fluid and even when theres ice you can walk on it changes in thickness with every step. but no standard gauge to look at unlike flow gauges in rivers..try the ice fishing sites like ifo . there is a thickness chart that guidlines how much weight will support on clear not foggy ice.. 4" clear holds man and gear.. i have been icen since high school and it always makes your butt squeek when those giant cracks expand from growing and go snap and you hear the crack run for ever..lol but thats good noisy ice is happy ice...hahahh


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

kit carson said:


> Hey now I resemble that, lol!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Me too kit !


----------



## jigginboi (Aug 5, 2020)

idk if this helps but on our private lake the ice is around 1 inch in the thicker parts we live in North-East Ohio


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

The app “ice report” has some stuff. I don’t think many people around here know about it. Michigan and the ice belt get a lot of reports almost every day. It actually is pretty useful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out Ice Fish Ohio website.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Ten Bears said:


> Is there a site ( maybe here) that posts ice thickness on popular water? IE: Mosquito.. Erie? Some thing like the water flows charts.


I will continue to give live ice reports from PIB. Right now we have ice as far as you can see from the west shore. We had very high winds last night but the ice held and didn’t blow out. Certainly not ready for prime time but the ice is locked in and a few more single digit nights is what we’re hoping for. I don’t know anything about ice around Catawba, maybe somebody on the mainland can chime in. Good luck.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Checked out a pond in SE Ohio last nite and was about 3". Its a strip pond and doesn't get much sun so I'm not sure everywhere is as thick...


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Chum-do you stay at PIB all winter or just fly over to fish when it is locked up and fishable?


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Kenlow1 said:


> Chum-do you stay at PIB all winter or just fly over to fish when it is locked up and fishable?


I’m here all winter, every winter


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

NOT THICK ENOUGH.


----------

